# Trifexis or Sentinel?



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Heading to the vet today to get Callie's stitches out from her spay and need to get her on a permanent worm/flea med. She has currently taken one dose of Trifexis and I'm not sure what our best option is. Any experience with these 2? Or if there are other options I should consider, I'm open!


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been using Trifexes for about six months with no problems. Usually I'll see scratching just prior to the next dose being given.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Girth said:


> I've been using Trifexes for about six months with no problems. Usually I'll see scratching just prior to the next dose being given.


 
She's due for Trifexis today and we've noticed in the past week she's been itchy - waaaaay more than normal. Of course the vet doesn't have it :crazy:. I'll have to run somewhere else.


----------

